# Timeshares near the Atlantis



## suekap (Feb 7, 2008)

Are there any timeshares near the Atlantis in the Bahamas?  I was looking at Paradise Harbour Club - I think it is on paradise island.  There is not much information on it.


----------



## capjak (Feb 7, 2008)

suekap said:


> Are there any timeshares near the Atlantis in the Bahamas?  I was looking at Paradise Harbour Club - I think it is on paradise island.  There is not much information on it.



Starwood has the Harborside at Atlantis that has full use of the facilities.  It is a very nice TS, surprised you have not heard of it?


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 7, 2008)

There are other timeshares on Paradise Island, but Harborside is the only one that includes the wristbands necessary to visit the pools/slides areas of Atlantis. They are pretty strict about checking for wristbands and roomkeys. Anyone is free to visit the casinos, shops, and beach at Atlantis.


----------



## suekap (Feb 8, 2008)

capjak said:


> Starwood has the Harborside at Atlantis that has full use of the facilities.  It is a very nice TS, surprised you have not heard of it?



I started researching last night and found alot of information.  They trade with II and I trade with RCI.


----------



## capjak (Feb 8, 2008)

suekap said:


> I started researching last night and found alot of information.  They trade with II and I trade with RCI.



Forget trading, rent your timeshare and use the proceeds to rent from a Harborside Atlantis owner or trade directly with an owner.


----------



## dlpearson (Feb 8, 2008)

suekap said:


> Are there any timeshares near the Atlantis in the Bahamas?  I was looking at Paradise Harbour Club - I think it is on paradise island.  There is not much information on it.



Paradise Harbour Club is about a 15 minute walk down the beach from the main Atlantis complex, so not too far.  It used to be a Marriott; Marriott dropped it (maybe 5/6 years ago?) because it is older and not up to Marriott's standards.  I did a walk through of the property about that long ago (didn't see inside a unit, though).  It's on a beautiful stretch of beach, although the resort exterior, pool, etc. definitely looked tired at the time.  It's somewhat smallish, but if that's your only option to get to Paradise Island I'd consider it, as long as you're not expecting luxurious accommodations.

David


----------



## Transit (Feb 8, 2008)

Club Land'or is just about in Atlantis.


----------



## dlpearson (Feb 9, 2008)

Transit said:


> Club Land'or is just about in Atlantis.



Oh that's right, I forgot all about Club Land'or!  It's actually a few feet closer to the Atlantis marina than Harborside is!  (you actually have to walk around the perimeter of Club Land'or from Harborside to get to Atlantis)  Although there are no Atlantis privileges to those staying at Club Land'or.  Some of the units have a nice view of the marina and hotel, but it's not beachfront (but then neither is Harborside for that matter).

David


----------



## JoeMid (Feb 9, 2008)

dlpearson said:


> Although there are Atlantis privileges to those staying at Club Land'or.David


Really, I've never heard that and wonder why CLO doesn't sell for $1 resale and PCCs won't take it.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 9, 2008)

dlpearson said:


> Oh that's right, I forgot all about Club Land'or!  It's actually a few feet closer to the Atlantis marina than Harborside is!  (you actually have to walk around the perimeter of Club Land'or from Harborside to get to Atlantis)  Although there are Atlantis privileges to those staying at Club Land'or.  Some of the units have a nice view of the marina and hotel, but it's not beachfront (but then neither is Harborside for that matter).
> 
> David



Club Land'or owners dont have use of the Atlantis facilities. Owners can use a certain area of beach at the Atlantis but cannot use the lounge chairs. No pools, slides or other areas either.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 9, 2008)

JoeMid said:


> Really, I've never heard that and wonder why CLO doesn't sell for $1 resale and PCCs won't take it.



Have you ever seen the place? Its very small and very dated. It has window shakers for air conditioning. 

It is completely surrounded by Harborside/Atlantis, except for the main  street after you cross the bridge. It does not have Atlantis priviliges. 

I only wonder how long will it take Atlantis to but the resort.


----------



## mariawolf (Feb 9, 2008)

I have been told that Kerzner has been trying to buy Club L/or==and they won't sell--I don't understand why as I would hate to be surrounded by all the luxury and be staying there. There are so many for sale for $5 or less and yet no takers!
BTW Arlene I know you are going soon and wonder about the question someone else posed about what if you just lost your wrist bracelet==someone indicated you could just ask for another==this was in response to my comment that they now ask how many rooms you have if you request more than 4 at a time and seem to be more vigilant on how many they give out.
Just curious if you come across an occasion to ask?
Have a great trip!


----------



## dlpearson (Feb 9, 2008)

*Oops--major typo*

Sorry, I meant to say Club Land'or does NOT have access to Atlantis.  Left out a key word! (I'll go back and edit my previous post).

David


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 9, 2008)

mariawolf said:


> I have been told that Kerzner has been trying to buy Club L/or==and they won't sell--I don't understand why as I would hate to be surrounded by all the luxury and be staying there. There are so many for sale for $5 or less and yet no takers!
> BTW Arlene I know you are going soon and wonder about the question someone else posed about what if you just lost your wrist bracelet==someone indicated you could just ask for another==this was in response to my comment that they now ask how many rooms you have if you request more than 4 at a time and seem to be more vigilant on how many they give out.
> Just curious if you come across an occasion to ask?
> Have a great trip!



Good question! I will try to find out.


----------

